# 2018-19 Budget: $20,000 instant asset writeoff foreshadowed to be extended to 30 June 2019



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Treasurer Scott Morrison in his Budget speech on Tuesday 8 May 2018 has foreshadowed an extension of the $20,000 instant asset writeoff to 30 June 2019.

Currently, the writeoff is due to end on 30 June 2018. The extension will need to be legislated.


----------

